# kayak recovered on Poudre River 5/31/2016



## bobbuilds

Was it the kayak pined to the bridge piling on filter plant?

That boat was there for a day or two.

I saw a guy hike down with a come-a-long one day.

I think it's kind of wack to charge a recovery fee no one asked you to do.

I'd be sweet to hear the person got their boat back.

I do think it's cool your giving the person a chance to get the boat back.


----------



## Seeyaattakeout

Yes, it's the kayak that was wrapped on the bridge on the filter plant run, and it was there for more than a day or two (we were there for four days before we got it off, and it had mosquito larvae growing in it). It was creating a hazard for the beginning boaters learning on that section, and we spent several hours removing it from the bridge. Boat is certainly less than perfect now, and the recovery fee is to help offset our time and resources, if anyone claims it. 



bobbuilds said:


> Was it the kayak pined to the bridge piling on filter plant?
> 
> That boat was there for a day or two.
> 
> I saw a guy hike down with a come-a-long one day.
> 
> I think it's kind of wack to charge a recovery fee no one asked you to do.
> 
> I'd be sweet to hear the person got their boat back.
> 
> I do think it's cool your giving the person a chance to get the boat back.


----------



## jwburdge

I don't post often but this seems ridiculous. A recovery fee? That is pretty lame. If I pull something of someone's out of the river you bet I'm not going to charge them to get it back. 
That's how I live life.


----------



## yak1

Hmmmm Beer seems like a logical payment system.


----------



## shoenfeld13

How much should I have charged when I rescued a 'guide' and his clients who were stuck on the Poudre. 6 guys, about 90 minutes. Maybe a dollar a minute per person, so $540. That seems fair. I will have to remember that the next time I help someone.

I don't believe maritime law works that way on Colorado rivers. You are entitled to 'take' a scuttled boat in the ocean, but in this case you were either being a good samaritan for cleaning up litter, or...


----------



## dweiss

I thought recovery was either beers or ice cream treats


----------



## Fumble

Glad to see Jamie Dimon has joined the buzz. Everyone remember your routing number next time you're drowning or lose some equipment.


----------



## Gary Rempe

*BEER*


----------



## nemi west

The river Karma that will come down on some douche that tries to charge a recovery fee will be of epic intensity.


----------



## ColoradoBoater

so you want someone to pay you for their mangled boat?


----------



## panicman

May many swims and lost gear head your way for being such a nice person in the paddling community.


----------



## jgrebe

Fine line here I think. It's one thing to help out another boater who is in trouble and trying to get out of a jam. Quite another to clean up someone else's shit that they abandoned in a public waterway. Marine salvage laws (which BTW don't apply in Colorado) have a long history and are employed for a reason - too many people screw up then just walk away from the problem - leaving someone else to clean up after them. After "more then four days" I'd put this in the latter category and in my opinion the OP is not out of line asking for compensation unless there is some evidence the boater was trying to resolve the situation on his own.


----------



## Marc

Just a quick comment: the guy charging a fee is a douche; the guy who lost his boat on the poudre, maybe you should've been wearing water wings. Douche man: you probably should've been spending time at the Indy 500, not mangling river boats. Sir.

Best,

Marc 
Boulder, Co


----------



## dweiss

Marc don't you forget learning to kayak ?? or are you the rare person that has never swam.. learning? at low water? in an eddie ??? Poster looking for cash to salvage boat is a "douche bag" but you cant falter a rookie for learning. I swam 5 times my first time on "bridges" with my friends they called me aqua man, but 24 seasons later......... no one ever wanted cash to help rescue my boat


----------



## Stiff N' Wett

If it's been there for 4 days I would say that boat is up for grabs.


----------



## GilaRobusta

If you are claiming salvage, why does one have to prove ownership? You must be shy on PBR funds. Highest bidder would get you a more realistic payment for ninety minutes of exerting your awesome recovery skills. Did anyone charge for removing the stock tank earlier this year? Good luck to you in all your future endeavors.


----------



## Marc

You're right--God knows I still swim. Swimming situations can be pretty different, though. Are you over-challenging yourself and causing more work for others and putting yourself and your gear in danger? Should you step down a bit until you're more comfortable? Do you have a roll yet? Etc. I agree--everyone swims, and it's our 'duty' as boaters to help one another, free of charge



dweiss said:


> Marc don't you forget learning to kayak ?? or are you the rare person that has never swam.. learning? at low water? in an eddie ??? Poster looking for cash to salvage boat is a "douche bag" but you cant falter a rookie for learning. I swam 5 times my first time on "bridges" with my friends they called me aqua man, but 24 seasons later......... no one ever wanted cash to help rescue my boat


----------



## kayakerpro

Boating since 1978, rescued gear and people lots. Thanks, beer, or other rewards sometimes!!! Saved lives at least twice maybe more you never know how the river will treat you. There is a big difference between an on going yard sale rescue and an abandoned piece of equipment left for days or weeks. I once rescued an abandoned canoe wrapped on the rock in Mad Dog filter plant Poudre. The boat was an extreme hazard to all running the river from tubers to commercials. (1990ish) After coming up for over a couple of weeks I decided to try and remove it. It required a Tyrolean traverse, to get a raft safely to the rock. A Z drag and a second line to remove the boat. Four people 3hrs . No name on boat. Took boat home spent more time trying to get it back into boating shape. FAST FORWARD 3weeks got call from supposed owner, a local indigent that used to live at Mad dog known as Cadilac Ed gave him my number. Man accused me of attempting to steel his canoe. After coming to get it, he not only did not thank or reward me but accused me of stealing the airbags out of the boat. Not owning a canoe I certainly did not need or have those bags. I label all my gear. If I wrecked my car someplace I was incapable of rescuing it from, I would be expected to pay a fee for the tow to rescue it. I don't see a differences here.


----------

